# Public thanks



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I just wanted to publicly thank Railroader for putting up with all my dumb questions offline. Have asked a bunch recently.

Subject? Yesterday, the baby got new shoes.  






















They ride much better than the old Goodyear A/T's. Can't wait to try them out on the sand. 

Thanks again Rob.

Rick
.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

No thanks necessary, Rick, that's what this sites all about... 

I hope you enjoy them new shoes. The ones on Fish Patrol are approaching 12,000 miles, and still have NO signs of wear.

A guy I work with that has a 60 mile round trip commute every day, swears he got 102,000 miles out of a set of these tires.

Hard to beat those numbers.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

How dow they ride on the street? Noisy? I'm just looking for options when I need to change mine.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I think they ride great. The Goodyear's were mushy and these are stiffer. Much better road feel.

As far as noise? Truthfully its been hard to tell so far with all the noisy [email protected] I have on the roof.  Can't tell you if they are noisy or not, but they're probably more so than normal street tires.
.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks BB. Some where down the road I might convert mine to the off road stuffs as well as beach. And those look like they can do that.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i'm going to abuse my tires right now so I can get those pretty shoes too...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

These suckers are made for the beach. Check out their specs. 

http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/overview/all-terrain-t-a-ko/44.html

.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*Great tire.*

I have those on my Jeep Liberty 245/75/16 with a 3" lift and have been on the beach once at the Oregon Inlet. Did not have one problem at all . They are made for on & off road. The Liberty came w Crapyear RSA's on it (I think) no good at all, one drop of H2O on the pavement and it was like Black Ice. If your lookin for a good tire look no more.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> How dow they ride on the street? Noisy? I'm just looking for options when I need to change mine.


Update. I pulled my noisy roof rack off the other day and drove the Jeep in to work this morning. I did this mainly to see how noisy the tires are. They aren't bad. At 60+mph there's a little high pitched whine, but they aren't as bad I thought they'd be.  

Also, a general FYI:
I did some research on recommended air pressure and ended up calling BFG Inc. They have a useful help line to get pressures or just about anything else you want to know. If you have these tires or any of the BFG line, and have a question, give them a call. They were friendly and informative.

To get pressure info, you'll need the OEM specs off your door placard and the type and size of BFG tire.

1-877-788-8899. 0830-1800 EDT M-F. I think options 1 and then 5.
.


----------

